# elevated rail supports



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

has anybody built an elevated track without digging elaborate footings with concrete etc etc. is it possible to have the supports just resting on the ground utilizing the weight of the structure itself to keep it steady?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

yes I have...
http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/21841-last-if-frontier-pt3-6.html

Go to the last pages, it's all up.
John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, many have used the concrete blocks that a 4x4 fits into. Weight of the structure holds it up.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I just used concrete pavers set into leveled, tamped paver base. Frost heave is not really an issue west of the Cascades, however, and my elevated sections are at most 12 inches off the ground. But it's worked fine for a long low trestle. After some very slight settling after the first year, nothing has moved at all.

I do stake about every fourth bent into the ground with garden staples, every bent doesn't really need a paver. We got some fierce winds in the Autumn.

I got the pavers level first and used those as a guide, then cut each bent the needed length.


----------

